

Ask HN: Built StartOpedia org for HNers - now please add to it - sagacity

Inspired (mainly) by various threads coming up here at HN regularly, I thought of creating an information portal of sorts for tech startup entrepreneurs and after about 200 hours of code hacking/designing, content research etc. the outcome is:<p>http://www.StartOpedia.org<p>* Tech/Startup News/advice aggregator<p>* Directory of (user submitted) Startups<p>* A categorised resource directory of Startup-interest web sites (Users can submit sites)<p>* Disqus-powered commenting<p>* General-purpose Message Board<p>* A section on Failed Startups<p>* Job Board<p>* More in the works :)<p>Still (many) rough edges there that we're working on, but done for the most part.<p>I built it primarily for this (HN) community and now (while we - me and my people - continue to expand/improve it), I invite all interested HNers to pitch-in with/contribute/share what they can.<p>Some specific ways/areas (in no particular order) where you can help are:<p>1. Send bug reports<p>2. Provide General feedback (please post here or at the site message board)<p>3. Send New ideas / suggestions<p>4. Submit Startup information (yours or others)<p>5. Suggest Startup advice feeds<p>6. Suggest Startup resources (under the resource directory - Add URL)<p>7. Suggest a structure/content plan for the 'Failed Startups' section<p>8. Suggest a structure/content plan for the 'Job Board' section<p>9. Suggest additional categories for the Resource Directory
and<p>10. Anything else you can think of<p>We've given it our best shot, now please help us make it more useful for the community.
======
zeynalov
Last time it was 1995 when I saw so ugly logo treatment. What is this grey box
on the back of logo?!

~~~
sagacity
Thanks for the feedback. Graphics design is not an area of primary strength or
interest for us. Perhaps, you'd like to contribute an alternative logo?

~~~
ch00ey
Have you thought of using Twitter Bootstrap
(<http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap/>) or Zurb Foundation
(<http://foundation.zurb.com/>) to help you out with a cleaner and easier UI?

~~~
sagacity
Thanks. :) I'll ask my people to check these out.

------
alias1
Clickable link: <http://www.StartOpedia.org>

------
mapster
Very nice Vic. I will use it.

~~~
sagacity
Great Chris. Any suggestions and additions to the Resource Directory section
also welcomed. :)

